# MAC semi precious haul



## geeko (Jul 1, 2011)

So glad that MAC semi precious was finally launched, and being a blush addict, i bought all 4 of the msfs, 3 mineralized blushers...and 3 MES.

  	I probably will go back for the brushes and maybe some more MES, but i've spent too much for now. so yeah


----------



## gleamingbeauty (Jul 2, 2011)

GAH! I'm so jealous! The MSF's look so beautiful!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 2, 2011)

Ooh, what a great haul! Enjoy your stuff


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 3, 2011)

Super jealous beyond belief! what an awesome haul! I had to restrict myself to two lipsticks and a lipglass this time because my poor bank account was crying already. I'm hoping to eventually get my hands on those MSFs and blushes, though!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 3, 2011)

Great haul! How are you liking the MSF's? I may get the bronze one, but I'm not sure :/


----------



## geeko (Jul 6, 2011)

I think all the msfs are very lovely this time round.... but... i have to say that they are very shimmery. So if u are not a huge fan of shimmer or glitters, u may find them to be a bit shimmery for ya liking....

  	I love the rose quartz msf very much though... it looks so pleasing to the eyes haha


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jul 6, 2011)

Great haul! Everything looks so pretty!...I'm also planning on getting all four MSFs but I'm not sure about the blushes yet.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 6, 2011)

Gorgeous haul! You are making me very excited about my MSF's that are coming!!


----------



## geeko (Jul 6, 2011)

Lilbeautybarbie: You should get the blushers.... well at least in warmth of coral and feeling flush mineralized blush. They have very good texture and color payoff and have no shimmers at all

  	Elveneyes: I'm sure u'll love your new babies once u get them. Talkin about msfs. I still haven used both the msfs from wonderwoman which i bought. I wonder when i will get about to using them ....


----------



## aiyssa (Jul 6, 2011)

so jealous! want the msfs!


----------

